# Hendon



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi Folks

Thought i'd finally update with some very sad news.

A few weeks ago, both my cats stopped eating. After a few daysone of my cats was eating as normal, the other remained eating very little. He seemed otherwise fine.

We took him to the vet who had a look and all the vitals were fine. But we knew he wasn't himself.

Fast forward a week, and we woke up to find our little white cat Hendon breathing very heavily and looking extremely poorly.

We took him to the vet who immediately told us he was in an extremely bad way. He kept him for a few hours and when we went back, he told us that something was very seriously wrong with him, and that they’d had to perform a ‘chest tap’ to get fluid off his lungs.

We were told that the steroid injection he’d been given should hold him over for a few days until more tests could be done.

Unfortunately, the next morning he was much, much worse and long story short, a week short of his first birthday, we had to have Hendon put down. 

Turns out he was born with an enlarged heart (how appropriate) and what had happened to him was inevitable to happen at some point in his life. We were (are) absolutely devastated to lose him; he really was very special and a very real member of our family. He was (with our other cat Stockwell) the first pet I’ve ever had and it’s real tragedy he’s gone.

*







*

*







*


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry. Your heart must be breaking. Such a handsome fellow and so happy to have lived in a home where he knew such love and attachment, gone way too soon.

RIP Hendon.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it always hurts to lose a fur baby, especially when they're still so young. 

Wishing you all the best! How is Stockwell taking the loss of his buddy?


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Stockwell is really lonely unfortunately. It's the first time he's been home alone and when we get back from work, he's like a dog for want of a better description - comes to the door, meows like mad, spends 10 minutes rubbing heads etc...

Fortunately, we've got a new friend coming for him next weekend...


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If he was a purebred cat, it may be worth a call to the breeder to let them know about this health condition, which has a possibility of being congenital.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I am so sorry for this loss and pain. This seems out of your control. You brought him to the vet and they couldn't see it coming. So sad. Give all your love to Stockwell.


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> If he was a purebred cat, it may be worth a call to the breeder to let them know about this health condition, which has a possibility of being congenital.


The breeder was our first call; worth letting her know of course but it's purely a birth defect by the sounds of it.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I remember adorable little Hendon. I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP little guy.


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks very much. He really was awesome.

Very fortunately, we have managed to source a replacement so Stockwell shouldn't be lonely too long.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So, so sorry about your sweet boy - RIP little Hendon. :sad:



roshambo said:


> The breeder was our first call; worth letting her know of course but it's purely a birth defect by the sounds of it.


Yes, but specific birth defects can run in pedigree lines and the breeder absolutely needed that info, glad you let them know.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Hendon. What a sweet little kitty! It seems so unfair that he was so young, but at least he knew a happy and loving life. 

I hope Stockwell isn't too sad and that he'll enjoy having a new companion.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Roshambo, I remember when you got Hendon too...
I am so very sorry this happened...
He was certainly loved and adored in the time he had here.
Hendon will now be adding his playfulness and Joy at the Bridge...
Hugs and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss!  Rest well, Hendon.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your sudden loss and hope Hendon is looking down on you from the Bridge. It is never easy losing a beloved fur-baby!


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hendon. He was a handsome boy.

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## roshambo (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words everyone; obviously it's absolutely heartbreaking but I take a lot of comfort from knowing he had a good life.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Hendon.


----------

